# Residential Apprenticeship Interview (one question)



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Past jobs and duties won't hurt...more importantly, have you ANY mechanical ability, did you take these other jobs "seriously" [even if it involved a paper hat], etc etc.

They can teach you some stuff [theory], but not all...responsibility, etc.
Some traits a person either possesses or doesn't.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you know how to wake up early enough to arrive on time every day? clean? well rested? to leave your cell phone in the car?
Can you read a measuring tape and add fractions in your head?
Do you know the difference between a king and jack stud? a sill and a cap?
Do you know how to use a shovel for two hours and end up with a straight sided ditch at the required depth? with all the spoil well away from the edge? and to not have blistered your hands so you're useless for a week?

being an apprentice isn't about specific electrical skills... that will all come in time


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They basically want to know that you're going to show up every day, work hard, not whine, and act like an adult. Anything you've done in the past that proves this is a mark in your favor.


----------



## patriot1 (Feb 16, 2009)

That would be the best thing. If you imply that you have some knowledge, they will find out quickly that you may not. Be a fast learner and listen your journeyman about codes. The more you learn the faster you get, it just takes time and have more patience with the boss than he will you.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

Well said Patriot. I'll add to your good advice- listen and learn from everyone. A new apprentice who thinks he knows anything generally needs extra time to unlearn stuff before he can be taught.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

...tell them about your other work experiences, that you learned as much as you could about those jobs... but they were jobs, and now you're looking for a career. They like that kind of talk.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I once heard of an employer that asked are you a general or a soldier of new help. He said he always hired the soldiers as he had enough generals and need workers of his green men.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

One of the questions I ask is "Why do you want to be an electrician". 

If you have a good answer to this you are on way to becoming one.
NAGA:no:.......chick magnet, for the money, etc

So KLG1990 why did you choose this Profession? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am doing this because I am 19 and have been out of high school and I am in a dead end job working like a slave sweating 8 hours a day for a rat laundry plant. i dont mind sweating if its towards my career. I have had a job since I was 12. never walked out of one or been fired. I have watched this old house since i was 5 always had uncles in the trades and i am trained in lawn, cycle and marine but have nowhere to work with this in Michigan. I'm looking for something I can commit to and get results, not right away but in the future. This looks promising and looks like i would be with people who would be dedicated.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

KLG1990 said:


> I am doing this because I am 19 and have been out of high school and I am in a dead end job working like a slave sweating 8 hours a day for a rat laundry plant. i dont mind sweating if its towards my career. I have had a job since I was 12. never walked out of one or been fired. I have watched this old house since i was 5 always had uncles in the trades and i am trained in lawn, cycle and marine but have nowhere to work with this in Michigan. I'm looking for something I can commit to and get results, not right away but in the future. This looks promising and looks like i would be with people who would be dedicated.


 
Drop the rat reference and you just gave a decent answer to the question. 

AS for the rat reference a man/wife family operates a business that may have taken a toll on their life, wallet and many things some employees never realize. They employee you and you DARE call them a rat. Either QUIT or you owe them an apology.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

brian john said:


> Drop the rat reference and you just gave a decent answer to the question.
> 
> AS for the rat reference a man/wife family operates a business that may have taken a toll on their life, wallet and many things some employees never realize. They employee you and you DARE call them a rat. Either QUIT or you owe them an apology.


As for the rat reference, some men/wives/families operate a business that takes a toll on their employees: not observing state laws when it comes to wages... not observing state laws when it comes to breaks... threatening termination as a power move... unsafe working conditions... lack of safety equipment. Some might deserve the title, some definitely do not. In which case, yeah, you're absolutely right in saying QUIT or apologize. Employee/Employer relations can be very good if there's 2 things... communication and responsibility. But, yeah.... namecalling ain't gonna do much.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

regieleeroth said:


> As for the rat reference, some men/wives/families operate a business that takes a toll on their employees: not observing state laws when it comes to wages... not observing state laws when it comes to breaks... threatening termination as a power move... unsafe working conditions... lack of safety equipment. Some might deserve the title, some definitely do not. In which case, yeah, you're absolutely right in saying QUIT or apologize. Employee/Employer relations can be very good if there's 2 things... communication and responsibility. But, yeah.... namecalling ain't gonna do much.


I have worked for those types and I quit, in addition if they are breaking the law report them to local authorities. Though I do realize in these tough times quitting may not be the most viable option. Additionally SOME employers may try to take advantage of employees during these tough times. It is the term RAT I hate, boils my blood.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

oh no this is a multi billion dollar corporation *cough* Cintas *cough*. Google them and you will know what im talking about. it for sure one company that should be unionized in production. they have more safety and health violations than their three competitors combined. If you work hard they take advantage of you and if your a lazy worker they deal with you and if the hard worker gets lazy they fire you. seen it happen too many times.


----------



## KLG1990 (Mar 11, 2009)

unions have been after them for years


----------

